
JetBrains Rider .NET IDE Hits RTM - johns
https://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2017/08/03/rider-2017-1-jetbrains-net-ide-hits-rtm/
======
ksejka
good news! waited for another .NET IDE for a while now.

